# Another "Need Suggestion" thread for IEMs around ~7k



## azvnoit (Mar 18, 2017)

1.What is your budget?

Ans: Rs 7000 (+/- 1000)

2.What is your need for buying headphone? ( like Dj/ gaming/for mobile phone…. etc)

Ans: Music.

3. What kind of Headphone do you require?

Ans: In ear Monitor

4.What is your source? (like Laptop /cd player/mobile phone…etc(please specify the make))

Ans: Phone (LG G4), Laptop, Desktop (output from laptop and desktop will by amped via Fiio E11k), DAP (Fiio X1).

5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.

Ans: Fiio E11k, X1.

6.What kind of music you listen to? (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.

Ans: Rock, EDM, some pop, and instrumentals.

7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?

Ans: No

8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.

Ans: Brainwavz Omega.

9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.

Ans: 
V-MODA - FORZA - My first preference but haven't experienced it, the reviews sounds too good.
SHURE - SE215, SENNHEISER - MOMENTUM IN-EAR - Heard both of them, both are totally different in terms of sound signature and both sounded equally good but different from each other. Liked the clarity of SE215, the better bass of sennheiser, but can buy only one.
1MORE - TRIPLE DRIVER - Special mention, haven't experienced but was suggested by a friend and reviews online also say praises.

Update: Heard 1More Triple Driver this morning. Sound signature is similar to Sennheiser Momentum but better. The bass was similar but the higher pitch was better and felt worth the extra 2k. Shure SE215 now feels mediocre compared to Sennheiser and 1More. 
Need help/reviews regarding V Moda Forza and comparison with others.
Updating list of earphones in my mind: RHA MA750, 1More Triple Driver and V Moda Forza.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 21, 2017)

Also do add FIDUE A73 to the list.


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 22, 2017)

High-Fidelity said:


> Also do add FIDUE A73 to the list.



FIDUE A73 crosses 10k price mark, apart from that which do you think is better? I have RHA MA750 and V Moda Forza at top with 1More Triple driver at second, which among them is worth going for?


----------



## ratul (Apr 7, 2017)

Same Dilemma right now.
I have VSonic GR07BE with detachable cable, Fiio EX1, MA750i, 1more triple drivers, FAD Heaven II in mind right now.
MA750i is available at 7k on ebay: RHA MA750i Noise Isolating Premium In-Ear Headphone with Remote and Microphone  | eBa
But RHA refused any warranty on them.
Now I am leaning towards GR07BE with detachable cables, but already have VSD5 with me right now, and people say sound is almost similar with GR07 being more sibilant and slightly less 3D soundstage, but cleaner sound.
And build quality of Vsonic has never being a strong point, so really confused.


----------



## dissel (Apr 11, 2017)

Get 1 More Tripple Driver from here 

1MORE Triple Driver In-Ear Headphones with In-line Mic and Remote (Black &amp;amp; Gold) | eBa

12 Sold - The last person who bought it is me. 

Price is 5520/- only with everything - No custom charged....safely arrived to me via DTDC China, When landed in India it handled by DTDC India.

Where 1 More India selling it 8999/- at Amazon IN, during deal 7999/-.


----------



## ratul (May 26, 2017)

I got the RHA MA750 in the end for ₹8.1k: Post your latest Purchase

Short comparison to previous VSD5: Better instrument separation and soundstage, better bass, better build, on par isolation with tape mod on VSD5, but the sparkle in the treble is missing in comparison to the Vsonics. Overall, happy with the purchase, full review would be coming after the burn in period.


----------



## ratul (Jun 1, 2017)

Review is up: RHA MA750, Built like a tank, sounds like a feather.


----------

